# Vaseygrass in Bermudagrass hay fields



## Robbie Andries (Jul 12, 2016)

Is there any Herbicide better than pastora for vaseygrass control in bermudagrass hay fields.?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk Robbie, pm me about Vasey.......


----------



## Robbie Andries (Jul 12, 2016)

sorry not good with computers don't know how to p m you.


----------

